# More "Spillover" Violence from South of the Border



## Marauder06 (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39914899



> The gruesome case of a man who was stabbed and beheaded in a suburban Phoenix apartment has police investigating whether the killing is potentially the most extreme example of Mexican drug cartel violence spilling over the border.





> The killing could also affect the immigration debate in Arizona. Supporters of the state's controversial immigration law frequently cite this type of violence as reason to crack down on illegal immigrants. The decapitation victim and the suspects were all illegal immigrants.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 31, 2010)

Mara not to detract from the seriousness of this ...  but kudos on the use of imagery for your title...  But you should have ended with... "There can be only one."

I don't think this is going to be the last report of heinous acts by illegal members of the cartels - as the economies of both the US and Mexico falter, this is going to be more common.  And with this kind of action, there are still people who want to make sure that there are free medical care, subsistence, and housing for illegal immigrants...   Sorry, I don't agree.


----------



## Headshot (Oct 31, 2010)

x SF med said:


> Mara not to detract from the seriousness of this ...  but kudos on the use of imagery for your title...  But you should have ended with... "There can be only one."
> 
> I don't think this is going to be the last report of heinous acts by illegal members of the cartels - as the economies of both the US and Mexico falter, this is going to be more common. * And with this kind of action, there are still people who want to make sure that there are free medical care, subsistence, and housing for illegal immigrants...   Sorry, I don't agree.*



X2

The longer we wait and the less we do about it, the more common it will become.  They (illegals) suffer no consequence compared to the crime, and are actually on the converse side of it all when we offer them all the things you list above Troll.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Nov 6, 2010)

I was watching video of one of the crime scenes. It was a perfect ambush and you can tell the victims were targeted on purpose, and followed for a while. They got the driver with a grouping of 8 head shots, and then either at the same time or seperately went after the passengers emptying a clip or two into each door. Even though I think that this was drug related, it is only a matter of time before this spills over. If you leave your ass hanging out long enough, someone is bound to come and fuck ya. We need to handle this shit. What the fuck are we doing? We need jobs? Put mother fuckers on the damn border. Increease our security for our infrastructure. If we dont we have noone to blame when our enemes who are already here take advantage of our weaknesses.


----------



## pardus (Nov 6, 2010)

Going to take a whole lot more of this to see libtards wake up and realise the truth of the illegal immigration matter.


----------



## AWP (Nov 6, 2010)

pardus said:


> Going to take a whole lot more of this to see libtards wake up and realise the truth of the illegal immigration matter.


 
There are too many votes at stake for any real solution.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 6, 2010)

For both sides, I might add. 

I've seen a report by the Texas Rangers dissecting one Mexican cartel ambush. I'm not military so I might be easily impressed in that regard but these guys seemed very professional, very well trained and they probably practised the specific ambush beforehand I'd say. Good equipment too. 

Deeply concerning.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 6, 2010)

pardus said:


> Going to take a whole lot more of this to see libtards wake up and realise the truth of the illegal immigration matter.


 
I admire your optimism...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 6, 2010)

SpitfireV said:


> For both sides, I might add.
> 
> I've seen a report by the Texas Rangers dissecting one Mexican cartel ambush. I'm not military so I might be easily impressed in that regard but these guys seemed very professional, very well trained and they probably practised the specific ambush beforehand I'd say. Good equipment too.
> 
> Deeply concerning.


 
Do you have a copy of the report, I would like to read it...


----------



## AWP (Nov 6, 2010)

SpitfireV said:


> For both sides, I might add.
> 
> I've seen a report by the Texas Rangers dissecting one Mexican cartel ambush. I'm not military so I might be easily impressed in that regard but these guys seemed very professional, very well trained and they probably practised the specific ambush beforehand I'd say. Good equipment too.
> 
> Deeply concerning.


 
Los Zetas are led, and founded by, former members of the Mexican special forces, GAFE. They've also recruited former Guatemalan SOF types from the Kaibiles. The Zetas have bootcamps with selections processes in them to determine who will do what function for the organization. They've even recruited technical types for things like SIGINT. It isn't unreasonable to think that the more dedicated gunmen are either former SOF or SOF-trained.


----------



## Manolito (Nov 6, 2010)

What worries me is the locals taking this on themselves. It is one thing to be a good old boy and shoot coyotes and milk cows etc. When you take a bolt action 30-06 up against trained operators with even semi auto weapons you will loose.
If they realise that and go looking for a group like the skin heads or some of the other groups hiding in Idaho it could be something we can't control. 
Giving all the wackos a rally point could be dangerous. 
Just my thoughts.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 6, 2010)

JAB, PM me your email mate I'll send it off. 



Freefalling said:


> Los Zetas are led, and founded by, former members of the Mexican special forces, GAFE. They've also recruited former Guatemalan SOF types from the Kaibiles. The Zetas have bootcamps with selections processes in them to determine who will do what function for the organization. They've even recruited technical types for things like SIGINT. It isn't unreasonable to think that the more dedicated gunmen are either former SOF or SOF-trained.


 
It's definitely not unreasonable to think that. This particular report made no mention of Los Zetas or the like though, but that's a bit out of the context of this particular report.


----------



## pardus (Nov 6, 2010)

*And In Better News...*

*Leader of Mexico Gulf drug cartel killed in shootout*

(AFP) – 20 hours ago

MEXICO CITY — A leader of Mexico's powerful Gulf drug cartel, Ezequiel Cardenas Guillen, also known as "Tony Tormenta," was killed in a shootout with soldiers in northeastern Mexico, officials said.

"Ezequiel Cardenas Guillen, leader of the Gulf criminal organization, was brought down," public security spokesman Alejandro Poire told journalists.

Three outlaws and two members of the security forces were also killed during the firefight Friday in the border city of Matamoros, across from the US city of Brownsville, Poire said.

A local newspaper, El Expreso, said one of its journalists also died in the shootout in Tamaulipas state, which has seen an escalation of violence in recent months blamed on turf wars between the Gulf cartel and its former allies the Zetas.

Guillen had been on a list of Mexico's most wanted drug gang leaders, with a reward of up to 2.5 million dollars on his head.

The US Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) had offered up to five million dollars for information leading to his arrest and capture.

He was considered a key smuggler of marijuana and cocaine into the United States.

The 48-year-old took over a leadership role in the Gulf cartel after the 2003 capture of his brother, Osiel Cardenas Guillen, a former leader of the gang who was later extradited to the United States.

More than 28,000 people have died in suspected drug violence in Mexico since the launch of a military crackdown on organized crime in 2006.

Reforma newspaper reported Thursday that 10,000 people had been killed in drug-related violence in Mexico this year alone.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...docId=CNG.f67b1334788a64b61bc6fb563d2ea202.e1


----------



## AWP (Nov 6, 2010)

Another take on the same story:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101106/ap_on_re_la_am_ca/lt_drug_war_mexico



> MEXICO CITY – A day after marines killed a reputed powerful drug lord, dozens of ominous banners apparently hung by rivals appeared Saturday in cities across Mexico's Gulf coast with messages gloating about his demise.
> 
> The signs, hung on pedestrian bridges and other public places but quickly taken down by authorities, reinforced fears that the death of alleged Gulf cartel leader Antonio Ezequiel Cardenas Guillen will further empower the Zetas, a gang of hit men formed more than a decade ago by renegade Mexican soldiers that has become one of Mexico's most brutal and feared drug gangs.


----------

